# needing fix for damaged afghan-crochet



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

My mother made a beautiful crocheted afghan for me 10 years ago and I stored it in a box for the winter. Well the mice found the box and decided to make a nest in the afghan. There are 3 2" holes that need to be repaired. The color is easily matched (cream colored Red Heart)so that's not a problem. The stitch is all single crochet in the hole areas. How can I repair this so it is usable again. I can not wash it and therefore fear of the looks I would get if I took it to someone to repair. I could take it back to my mother since shes still alive and kicking but her hands are not the best anymore. I will take pictures as soon as it gets light enough to take it outside for better light. I can crochet but have never attempted a repair.
DC


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Sorry I can't help you but I wanted to say how sorry I am this happened. I'm sure someone who does crochet will be along soon to help you out.

Good luck!


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

I've repaired 2 for others. One going back to the point it was damaged and then recreating the afghan from there. Another similar to what happened to yours. Finding a place to stabilize the yarn and then crocheting and sewing. You could try a washable glue to keep it from further unravel. Repaired somebody's shirt with crochet lace in collar by crocheting it back to look presentable then sealing with E6000. (think that's the glue)

Maybe, you can find somebody locally to take a look at it and repair.


----------

